# slipped on ice fractured wrist



## topcat1 (21 Dec 2009)

Out today round the corner from richmond park ,black ice the bike just slipped out from me, next thing i know i'm on the ground still holding the handle bars.

So i checked the bike, shifter turned in and my right hand is starting to ache so i ride home get cleaned up have some dinner and doze off.

The alarm goes off at 9pm (coz i'm on nights) and i spend half on hour trying to put my socks on, my wrist has swollen and i cant hold anything in my hand.

Off to A&E 11pm 4 xrays and nap and the nurse says i've fractured the waist of the scaphoid.Home 330am.

Now i just have to break the news to my dad who came up with a sledge hammer when i broke my collar bone 2 years ago intending to smash my bikes.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2009)

Ah Dave!
Bad luck and damn.
Give me your Litespeed before your Dad gets round...
Scaphoid is a bummer - get well soon.


----------



## mistral (21 Dec 2009)

That is bad luck, get better soon, hope it doesn't spoil your Christmas


----------



## Bill Gates (21 Dec 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your wrist but what's this with your father and a sledgehammer? Bloody Hell !

Mty father died over 25 years ago now, but if he was alive he would have respected that my life was mine for living and not his. Tell him where to go if he doesn't like it.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Dave... not nice with the wrist... how is the bike..


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2009)

Do you have to mention the bike was involved ... just omit that one word and then you slipped on ice!!! Seriously though I hope it mends quickly ... how long are you off the bike for - do you know?


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Dec 2009)

Damm bad luck.  Rest that wrist well and tell your Dad you fractured it slipping on ice getting off a bus.;-)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (21 Dec 2009)

I hope you have a speedy recovery
now you definately won't be on my b/day ride
still you could always come over to work for lunch


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2009)

Oooo nasty - hope it heals quickly!


----------



## MacB (21 Dec 2009)

Dave, that's a real bummer, what's the expected recovery time on this? Do you and your brother take turns in getting injured then?

Don't let Teef near your bikes, I can keep them safe for you if need be


----------



## Watt-O (21 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate, not on the Waterlink was it?

Yes bad luck indeed. I fell off last week on black ice, and am grounded for a another week at least. Two wheels and ice do not mix!


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2009)

Lie about falling off the bike


----------



## topcat1 (21 Dec 2009)

Thanks guys,i still haven't told the old man yet.

I'm off to the fracture clinic tomorrow , looking at 5-6 weeks off.

There was no damage to the bike just the right sti scratched and turned in, i'm also looking for a new helmet as this one hit pretty hard.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2009)

...he does it too often to lie about it! (Usually stevevw's fault but it's a crash, nevertheless...)

More get well soons Dave.


----------



## 4F (21 Dec 2009)

Get better soon TC


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...he does it too often to lie about it!



Perhaps he could ask for stabilizers for Christmas then?


----------



## ChrisKH (21 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dave - get well soon. 

I fell over twice this morning and I wasn't even on the bike.  I'm walking at the moment, I just can't risk it in this weather. Thinking of getting something more substantial on the tyre front this winter. I have a scope for a much bigger tyre as it's not a road bike. 

Tell your Dad you just fell over. Like I did.


----------



## Bill Gates (21 Dec 2009)

What's with all this worrying about what your Dad's going to say? 

Oh dear what am I going to tell hiim? He'll go mad, he'll do this; he'll do that.

For goodness sake get a life, tell him the truth and if he gets upset tell him tough. FFS


----------



## MacB (21 Dec 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> What's with all this worrying about what your Dad's going to say?
> 
> Oh dear what am I going to tell hiim? He'll go mad, he'll do this; he'll do that.
> 
> For goodness sake get a life, tell him the truth and if he gets upset tell him tough. FFS



Full of the Xmas spirit today then Bill?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Thanks guys,i still haven't told the old man yet.
> 
> I'm off to the fracture clinic tomorrow , looking at 5-6 weeks off.
> 
> There was no damage to the bike just the right sti scratched and turned in, i'm also looking for a new helmet as this one hit pretty hard.



Best tell the lads to postpone the strikes until you're well enough then...wouldn't want to miss any time off!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Dec 2009)

get well soon. i fractured a ligament in my shoulder in a crash and the consultant won't "let" me ride until i see him again in january 

odd thing is that in other areas of the nhs the consultants won't make a decision but just provide all the info to help the patient decide. why could he not have done that, when i could have informed him that i am unlikely to crash if i avoid ice and (for a while) close group riding…


----------



## redjedi (24 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident TC.

At least you're not missing any summer riding.

Get well soon!


----------



## ACW (24 Dec 2009)

Overheard a surgeon walking into the hospital through the ice who told his friend that he kept his hands in his pockets so if he falls he wouldn’t break his wrist!


----------



## lazyfatgit (24 Dec 2009)

Bad luck.

Hope your cast doesnt get too manky. You get used to not being able to use your thumb properly after a bit.


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

Mate.

Just followed a link to this thread from the signature ride.
Terrible news. Hope you make a full and speedy recovery. If you need Dave2 to stand in during your convalescence, just let me know.
With the wrong maps, he's only ever 150 miles away.


----------



## Radius (30 Dec 2009)

Oh no Dave! Only just read about this, bad luck mate, hope it repairs itself soon. Treat yourself with something instead (new bike? )


----------



## MacB (30 Dec 2009)

Radius said:


> Oh no Dave! Only just read about this, bad luck mate, hope it repairs itself soon. Treat yourself with something instead (new bike? )



Oh, that's cruel, almost as bad as suggesting he spend money on lessons to learn to ride the one he has


----------



## topcat1 (30 Dec 2009)

Thanks for all of the get well soon wishes.

Update
Went to the fracture clinic last tuesday, doctor had a good look at the xrays, turns out the bone is chipped. So he's taken the plaster off and put a splint on (wrist is still swollen at this time).Then say's come back at end of january .

Go to the GP for sicknote yesterday, i walk in he looks at my wrist and says "how long do you want off" .

So last week i ring my dad and he takes it well "son you and your bikes i just don't understand" anyway he doesn't sound upset............

But then i get a phone call from my sister 10 minutes later "he's done he nut, he's gonner tear you a new ***hole".
No he was just letting off steam and didn't want to upset me.

Cue Christmas dinner and dad has to slice all of my food coz i cant hold a fork

The swelling has gone down and i can move my fingers and thumb.

Got round to ordering some new wheels easton EA90 SLX, they've just turned up.

Watched 24 series 1-6 in 1 week, things to do when your stuck at home

Have a happy new year folks and i hope meet more of you in the the new year.
dave


----------



## ttcycle (30 Dec 2009)

glad to hear things are getting better though slowly.


----------



## Prasad (30 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Thanks for all of the get well soon wishes.
> 
> Update
> Went to the fracture clinic last tuesday, doctor had a good look at the xrays, turns out the bone is chipped. So he's taken the plaster off and put a splint on (wrist is still swollen at this time).Then say's come back at end of january .
> ...


Wishing for your speedy recovery. I'm recovering from a fall, last month. In my case they put cast for 10 days, feel so comfortable after removing it. But, still to gain 100 % movement after 4 weeks.Utilizing this time to make short list to choose new road bike from. 

Take care while recovery.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2009)

> Got round to ordering some new wheels easton EA90 SLX, they've just turned up.



Ooooooooh! stevevw alert...fit the rubber bumpers!

These wheels were £388pr at Wiggle in August 08 - hope you got a bargain Dave.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Dec 2009)

I was robbed!


----------



## arallsopp (30 Dec 2009)

Hmmm... What to go with. Twisting your arm to take them, or losing money hand over fist...


----------



## topcat1 (3 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> These wheels were £388pr at Wiggle in August 08 - hope you got a bargain Dave.



Those were last years wheels, i've got the (pay more for less weight) new r4 ceramic wheels.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Those were last years wheels, i've got the (pay more for less weight) new r4 ceramic wheels.



Ah, they're the ones that come with the target built in, so that the Ribble 'cat seeking missile' can score a direct hit! 

(You'll notice I put '08' in my OP Dave...just teasing! )


----------



## Sam Kennedy (4 Jan 2010)

What's with this getting grounded/punished/bikes smashed for getting hurt?
It's called an ACCIDENT, it's not like you got up in the morning and said 'yay, lets go fall off my bike'.

IMHO Pretty bad parenting

*hides*


----------



## Campfire (4 Jan 2010)

Poor you!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2010)

Sam Kennedy said:


> What's with this getting grounded/punished/bikes smashed for getting hurt?
> It's called an ACCIDENT, it's not like you got up in the morning and said 'yay, lets go fall off my bike'.
> 
> IMHO Pretty bad parenting
> ...



You think that is bad parenting. Every Saturday night, Topcat's Dad gets him tipsy on rum and sends him out on his own in London - the rough bit...to find his own way home. That's good parenting - his Dad gets to keep more rum on the premises!


----------



## mossy (6 Jan 2010)

Bad luck Dave.
Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You think that is bad parenting. Every Saturday night, Topcat's Dad gets him tipsy on rum



That's right, it's the "saturday nite rum club" the wrist is healing well. I've just read Andys' seeya L-E-L thread, he should've got a Knighthood for that.

I'm glad i've still got a couple of weeks off.


----------



## 02GF74 (11 Jan 2010)

Sam Kennedy said:


> What's with this getting grounded/punished/bikes smashed for getting hurt?
> It's called an ACCIDENT, it's not like you got up in the morning and said 'yay, lets go fall off my bike'.



read first post: Out today round the corner from richmond park ,*black ice* the bike just slipped out from me, next thing i know i'm on the ground still holding the handle bars.

I interpret this as the OP went out on the bike when it was pretty cold, freezing in fact, and the possibility of ice on the road.

Orcourse the OP did not intend to fall off and casued bodily damage to oneself but ice has a low coefficient of friction friction so the accident could have been easily avoided.

Many years when I was younger, I cycled 7 miles thorugh horrendous ice on slick tyres and made it all the way to the works carpark., I turn across the road and in the centre was a raised lump of ice that caused me to fall very heavily on my right hip. Pretty sure something broke in side as the joint will click when moving my right leg as when walking up a steep hill.

since then I avoid goiong out on ice.


----------

